# Gingerbread Pancakes With Apple-berry Topping ...lf



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

GINGERBREAD PANCAKES WITH APPLE-BERRY TOPPING 
Serves 4 

1 cup all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons sugar 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
3/4 cup fat-free milk 
Egg substitute equivalent to 1 egg, 
2 tablespoons molasses 
1 tablespoon acceptable vegetable oil 
8 ounces light apple pie filling 
1/2 cup boysenberry, blueberry, or strawberry syrup 
4 tablespoons dried cranberries (optional) 

Preheat nonstick griddle over medium heat. In a medium bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, and allspice. In a small bowl, combine milk, egg substitute, molasses, and vegetable oil. Pour wet mixture into dry mixture and stir until just combined. (Do not overmix or pancakes will be tough.) 
Test griddle by sprinkling a few drops of water on it. If water evaporates quickly, the griddle is ready. Pour about 1/4 cup of the batter onto the griddle. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until bubbles appear all over the surface. Flip over, and cook for 2 minutes, or until bottom is golden-brown. Repeat until all of the batter is used. 
While pancakes are cooking, heat the apple pie filling in a small saucepan over low heat for 2 to 3 minutes, or until filling is warmed through. Set aside. To serve, place 2 pancakes on a plate. Spoon about 2 tablespoons of syrup on pancakes. Spread 1/4 cup apple pie filling on top and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon dried cranberries. Repeat with remaining pancakes. 

One serving (2 pancakes) calculated w/o optional items) equals: Calories: 394…Protein: 6 g..Carbohydrates: 87 g…Total Fat: 4 g (Saturated Fat: 1 g..Polyunsaturated Fat: 2 g..Monounsaturated Fat: 1 g)…Cholesterol: 1 mg…Sodium: 342 mg


----------

